# Breeding discus



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

So about 3 months ago, my blue diamond and yellow lemon discus laid their first batch of eggs. Since then, they lay eggs just about every week but they eat them every single time! There was only once when they didn't and the fry survived, only to be sucked up by my filter  I assume at least... Maybe the other fish in the tank were eating the eggs/fry? I have no clue. So I moved the couple into a bare bottom tank so they're by themselves and a week later (today) they decided to finally lay eggs after a quick water change. It's the biggest batch of eggs I've seen them lay and I'm super excited. I just don't know what's going to happen. I want the eggs to hatch soooo badly! I'd feel so successful  Haha. Anyway, just wanted to get your guy's opinions on what may be the problem with them always eating their eggs. Do you think it's the parents being scared of the other fish. Or maybe my bottom feeders eat the eggs late at night when the discus are sleeping? I know not many of you have discus but just wanted your opinions. :]


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I may be completely wrong in saying this, but I would take out the parents and move them into the main tank.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

See I thought about that but the fry eat the slime coat off the parents for the first couple weeks in order to survive...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

parents will eat the eggs if they think they are doomed. Sometimes leaving the light on helps. Plecos will eat eggs at night, but I've also had angels that eat the eggs at lights out every time. I ended up leaving the light on (in my bedroom) until the eggs hatched. A timer seems to help, the fish get used to lights out a certain time. Or you can use a night light or 'moonlight'. 

If your discus eat the eggs this time, the next thing to try is a screen or grate over the eggs. Keeps the parents too far to eat them, but close enough to fan. I think you can buy a cone-shaped grate at the places you buy the clay cones or find DIY instructions on a discus forum.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I know at most local large chain pet stores they have breeding cages for these purposes. I.E. Petsmart.com which I believe you can order them online. Don't know where you live to tell ya to go there or not haha. Basically its very fine screen and plastic framing that you pull out of the box, set up, wash and insert. 

Bought one of these after I failed to find them during my pleco's breeding and used it to save one of my fish as he was getting really tore up. He survived, only for my peacock bass to get even bigger and swallow him whole 

Worst comes to worst it's local to me and if you send me the paypal money once I of course have it I'll gladly ship as long as I get the $$ for it.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

So you think that if I block off the eggs until they hatch, then the parents will still care for them after they hatch?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thats the idea. Its like a chicken wire fence. Theres a pic on this site. http://www.discusnada.org/discus/discus102.html


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

That's interesting. I'm being a bit more creative and using one of those cheap $4 breeding nets you can buy from anywhere and i put it over the eggs and weighed it down. should work


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i'm not any kind of expert at breeding ; but i know that if you want to pull the parents and artificially hatch the eggs ; you had better be prepared to feed a very special diet and do 100% water changes every 4 hours..discus fry need to feed on the parents body slime for the first few weeks and a high grade food after that..
putting chicken wire over the breeding cone as emc explained is about the best way to do it.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I put that net over it and it seems to be working so far. None of the eggs have shown up as being not fertile so so far so good. What I thought was interesting though is my female is completely stressed out because the male is being a complete jerk to her and chasing her around and such, so I threw in a piece of wood in there for a hiding spot and now she won't come out. Not sure why they're acting like this though..


----------

